# Hi from kansas



## iambrianv (Sep 8, 2013)

hello forum....!! hope your having a good weekend....i am interested in finding out what kind of cell phone i would require to be able to use while in the phills....i have been told that Globe is a provider over there....can a cdma phone be flashed to use there, or would i need an international gsm with a simm card???

any help would be greatly appreciated !!! thanks in advance............here in the fly over state!!!!!!!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

BayanTel is the only company that has a CDMA1900 band here, but you won't get national coverage if you flashed and used them. If you want decent coverage you will have to have international GSM and a SIM from one of the "big" providers (Globe, Smart, Sun). If you plan on living here permanently I would pick up a phone here simply so you can use the warranty.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Raconnor is right. They don't cost much for a simple phone just pick one up. Heck all you need a cell for is texting and calling. Up to you what kind of phone model you prefer but if you are simple fella like me a simple phone with Globe or Smart sim should do the trick.


----------

